# 3rd Annual Paul Walker Memorial & IASCA STATE FINALS FOR ILLINOIS - Oct 10, 2015



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Info from the Facebook event page:



> Toyota Park
> 7000 S Harlem Ave,
> Bridgeview, Illinois 60455
> 
> ...


Facebook event page: https://www.facebook.com/events/1638832696376462/


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

*Re: 3rd Annual Paul Walker Memorial & IASCA STATE FINALS FOR ILLINOIS - Oct 10, 2015*

Last tune up before Finals... 2x event SQC likely judged by me unless Chris Lacombe wants to do it.


----------

